

Kiva branchout: $25 to loan to someone in need - simon_weber
http://kiva.org/invitedby/simon64814384
disclaimer: I get a shirt if enough people sign up. It's not about the swag; it's just a great way to make a difference, right now.
======
simon_weber
disclaimer: I get a shirt if enough people sign up. I'm not in it for the
swag; this is a great way to make a difference, right now.

